# My New Journey



## The student (Jan 27, 2019)

So, I’ve been attending the dinners at the local lodge for the past 7 months, and have recently been accepted into the fraternity, at Victoria Lodge No. 474 located in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I’m feeling super excited and anxious about my initiation haha.  Becoming a Freemason has a great deal of meaning and importance for me... part of the reason being, my father was a Freemason in the Scottish Rite Order.  Since my father passed away 1 year ago, my interest in the fraternity has grown greatly and I feel an even bigger connection to my father... I know he is very proud of my decision to become a Freemason and  to accept the responsibility that comes along with it.  I look forward to meeting more of you in the future and sharing/hearing the experiences of other Brother’s around the world. Have a great day.   

The Student


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 27, 2019)

The student said:


> So, I’ve been attending the dinners at the local lodge for the past 7 months, and have recently been accepted into the fraternity, at Victoria Lodge No. 474 located in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I’m feeling super excited and anxious about my initiation haha.  Becoming a Freemason has a great deal of meaning and importance for me... part of the reason being, my father was a Freemason in the Scottish Rite Order.  Since my father passed away 1 year ago, my interest in the fraternity has grown greatly and I feel an even bigger connection to my father... I know he is very proud of my decision to become a Freemason and  to accept the responsibility that comes along with it.  I look forward to meeting more of you in the future and sharing/hearing the experiences of other Brother’s around the world. Have a great day.
> 
> The Student



I've been to a couple of lodges in Toronto for various reasons and met some really great Masons (and non-Masons as well) there. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve attended there as well, and the Grand Secretary is a long time acquaintance. It’s a good place to be.


----------



## The student (Feb 2, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I've been to a couple of lodges in Toronto for various reasons and met some really great Masons (and non-Masons as well) there. I hope you enjoy.



Thank you sir, I appreciate that.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Congratulations! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## The student (Feb 3, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations! Keep us informed of your progress.



Thank you sir, I will.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2019)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum !


----------



## The student (Feb 22, 2019)

This week I just had my initiation and I must say, WOW!  An experience that will never be forgotten.  Let the journey begin.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------

